# Hardinge tool room lathe - $7000 (Elk Grove, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jan 31, 2020)

Hardinge tool room lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

I am selling my hardinge tool room lathe model TFB-H. 1.5 Hp motor 230 volts. This is a real nice...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice machine , but no threading box like the HLV-Hs ?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 31, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Nice machine , but no threading box like the HLV-Hs ?



I had missed that. Makes it much less attractive than an HLV (and overpriced).


----------



## Briney Eye (Feb 1, 2020)

That looks like a nice one if he would come down some on the price. I have been thinking that I could probably adapt the electronic leadscrew that I've been working on to a TFB, but I don't have room for one yet. It would be more capable than an HLV if I could figure it out. For kicks I just added 0 to 10BA (British Association) threads to mine. I didn't even know they were a thing until a few days ago.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Feb 1, 2020)

Over priced no threading . Should be about three grand


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 1, 2020)

Can it be a toolroom without threading capabilities?


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 1, 2020)

Chuck K said:


> Can it be a toolroom without threading capabilities?


Yep.  As long as the distance between the ways is greater than 1/2 swing, it's technically a toolroom lathe.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 1, 2020)

Ack, you seen one Hardinge, you've seen them all . . .   

@mmcmdl 's got away from him this past week.


----------



## Chuck K (Feb 1, 2020)

ACHiPo said:


> Yep.  As long as the distance between the ways is greater than 1/2 swing, it's technically a toolroom lathe.


That's the first time I've heard that criteria. I guess that's how a 500 lb Chinese machine can be classified as a toolroom lathe. All this time I thought it was the taper attachment....


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 1, 2020)

middle.road said:


> Ack, you seen one Hardinge, you've seen them all . . .
> 
> @mmcmdl 's got away from him this past week.
> 
> ...


This went for less than I thought--it's practically brand new.  I figured it would go for north of $20k given the condition AND the fact that it's an English Metric version.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 1, 2020)

Went close to 20 with the added fees and taxes etc .


----------

